# Harmony, 3g Nano



## Gabriel Massoto (Aug 6, 2008)

*Harmony, 3G Nano*

*Tank Size*: 30cm x 20cm x 15cm(h)

*Volume*: 9l
*Title*: Harmony
*Plants*: Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba", Rotala sp Vietnã, Hemianthus micrathemoides, Eleocharis parvula, Glossotigma elatinoides, Eleocharis vivipara.
*Fish/Animals*: 4x Telmatherina, 1x Galaxy rasbora, 2x Neritina zebra.
*Decorative Materials*: Roots and rocks.
*Background*: White paper with a 7w lamp.
*Lighting*: 2x 9w PL lamp, 6500k.
*Filtration*: Azoo Mignon Filter 60
*Additional Information*: Substrate: Flourite Black and white sand. Fertilization: Every day, with complet AcquaFauna line. CO2 DY





































Regards.

Gabriel Massoto Gonçalves.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Harmony, 3G Nano*

Beautiful tank, Gabriel.


----------



## Miron (Dec 25, 2007)

Great tank , I could not believe that it´s only a 3 gallons aquarium, looks much bigger.The plants are in excelent condicion.I love the right side with these glossos - HC carpet coming out of the eleocharis parvula , the effect is amazing.
Goof luck


----------

